
From PHP to JavaScript with Node.js - tomcam
https://blog.matters.tech/migrating-from-php-to-javascript-with-node-js-155534498b58
======
tomcam
Excellent article for anyone thinking of using Node.js to replace PHP. Does
not address the staggeringly huge advantage PHP has for libraries.

